# Bootmanager einstellen



## Erpel (9. September 2003)

Hi. Da Linux nicht funktioniert und zum starten ziemlich lange braucht, möchte ich dass der Bootmanager standartmäßig Windows startet. Wie geht das?
Ich verwende den Bootmanager der bei Mandrake mitinstalliert wird. Ich fürchte auch ich brauche eine Step-By-Step Anleitung für die Konsole, weil der Desktop  net [siehe hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials132323.html ]. Als root kann ich mich unter KDE auch nicht einloggen.
Wenn Informationen fehlen fragt. Und wenn ihr ne Lösungsidee für das andere Problem habt wäre ich natürlich auch extrem dankbar. Ich werde demnächst auch noch mehr dazu posten.


----------



## Sway (12. September 2003)

Mandrake müsste Lilo als Bootmanager haben. Das umstellen geht recht einfach. 



Login als root


```
nano /etc/lilo.conf
```

irgendwo ganz weit unten steht sowas in der art (auszug aus meiner lilo.conf)

```
other=/dev/hda1
  label="WinXP"
```

da merkst du dir das, was bei *label* steht und suchst die Zeile mit *default=Linux* (oder so ähnlich).

Ändere die Zeile, indem du den label von Windows  nimmst. In meinem Fall müsste das so aussehen.

```
default=WinXP
```

Speicher(strg+o)  und Beende(strg+x)

Nun bist du wieder in der Konsole. Da gibst du *lilo* ein. Jetzt sollte eigendlich sowas erscheinen.

```
Added Linux
Added WinXP *
```

Wenn das Sternchen bei der Windowsplatte ist, hast du alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Erpel (12. September 2003)

Vielen Dank für die Lösung, das würde sicher funktionieren, wenn die bash nicht sagen würde dass es den Befehl "nano" nicht gibt.
Was ist das denn, muss man das nachträglich installieren? 
Nochmal Danke, auch für den Tipp mit dem Linux Forum, da werd ich mich heut Nachmittag mal ranmachen.
Mir ist aufgefallen, das mein Linux während des Bootens bei "bringing up interface eth0: " ziemlich lange stehn bleibt, ist das normal?


----------



## Habenix (12. September 2003)

Hi,

hmmm nano kenn ich auch nicht. Ich geh davon aus das das ein Editor ist. Wieso nicht gleich:


```
vi /etc/lilo.conf
```

Wenn du die IP-Adresse per DHCP beziehst ist es normal.

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Erpel (12. September 2003)

Was bedeutet denn "vi"?
Hm, ich glaube schon das das mit der IP so ist, da ist ein normales T-DSL Modem angeschlossen.


----------



## Habenix (12. September 2003)

Hi,

also vi  ist der standard Editor unter Linux (es gibt viele )

die Synthax ist etwas gewönungsbedürtig aber das kriegt man schnell raus. Hier einige Beispiele:


```
vi /etc/fstab
```
  öffnet die Datei fstab 


```
:i
```
  wechselt man im Insert Modus da kann man alle Änderungen vornemen

```
:w
```
  schreibt die Änderungen in der Datei


```
:q
```
  verlässt man die Datei 

Man kann 
	
	
	



```
:wq
```
  zudammenfassen um gleichzeitig die Datei schreiben und den Editor verlassen


```
:/ suchmuster
```
 findet in der Datei den Begriff 

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Erpel (12. September 2003)

Danke.


----------



## Sway (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Habenix _
> *Hi,
> 
> hmmm nano kenn ich auch nicht. Ich geh davon aus das das ein Editor ist. Wieso nicht gleich:
> ...



Ja, ist ein Konsolen Editor. Dachte das der standartmäßig bei MDK dabei ist. Da vi recht komplitzert ist, wenn man die Befehle nicht kennt, wäre nano besser =)


Najo, shit happens =)


@Agent: Du kannst in der /etc/network/interfaces auch statisch die IP eintragen. Ich hab nen Router, da sieht die entsprechende Zeile so aus:

```
iface eth0 inet static
        address 192.168.168.250
        netmask 255.255.255.0
        network 192.168.168.0
        broadcast 192.168.168.254
        gateway 192.168.168.230
```


----------



## Erpel (12. September 2003)

Kann ja sogar sein das der eigentlich dabei sit,aber mit Programmen hat er ja eh ein paar Probleme. 

ES hat funktioniert.
Und Textverarbeitung ohne Gui ist eine wirklich interessante Erfahrung. Zum Glück gibt es ja die F1 Taste und den help Befehl.


----------

